# Manchester City Centre / MEN Arena Parking



## teemyob

Hello everyone,

I often see requests on here for parking in the City Centre of Manchester, well I have some news.

At Strangeways, where Great Ducie Street crosses Trinity Way there is a new Secure Car Park Suitable for Motorhomes. Look at the map below if you were to turn the arrow around 180 degrees, that is the exact spot.

More good news is that the charges are very low for 24 hours. Advertised at £3 a day but not sure about the T&C's.

I have seen two Italian motorhomes overnight!

Map Here (Turn Arrow around 180 degrees)<<<

1 Min to MEN and a short walk into City, big wheel within 5 mins.

If anyone needs any more info please ask.

Trev.


----------



## 117130

Thanks for the tip, Trev. We are visiting Manchester soon and were wondering whether the motorhome was an option.

Do you have any idea which company runs this car park? My other half is nervous about getting there and then being turned away.

Cheers, Simon.


----------



## teemyob

*COMPANY*



TrickyS said:


> Thanks for the tip, Trev. We are visiting Manchester soon and were wondering whether the motorhome was an option.
> 
> Do you have any idea which company runs this car park? My other half is nervous about getting there and then being turned away.
> 
> Cheers, Simon.


Hello,

No but I will take a look when passing next.

Trev.


----------



## olley

Hi trev be very interested in this as we are going to an exhibition at GMEX next weekend.

I would be very grateful for any info you can get.

Olley


----------



## teemyob

*Parking*

Hello,

As I said, if I am passing I will try to get more info.

Trev.


----------



## rebbyvid

*Re: Parking*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I said, if I am passing I will try to get more info.
> 
> Trev.


I'll also check it out as girlfriend lives across rd.From map it looks like the old Boddington Brewery site Trev ,if so its easy to find as they have left the old chimney in the middle of the site and its right facing M.E.N Arena
Rob


----------



## 117130

That would be very much appreciated.

Simon


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Parking*



rebbyvid said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> As I said, if I am passing I will try to get more info.
> 
> Trev.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also check it out as girlfriend lives across rd.From map it looks like the old Boddington Brewery site Trev ,if so its easy to find as they have left the old chimney in the middle of the site and its right facing M.E.N Arena
> Rob
Click to expand...

It is. or you could call it Strangeways!

Trev.


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: Parking*



teemyob said:


> It is. or you could call it Strangeways!
> Trev.


Ahhhhhh, memories.

Long long ago I took my motorcycle driving test right there. On a 250 Royal Enfield. In the days when testers were brave and foolish enough to step out in front of you with their hand raised. He lived, I passed.

With the cost of hotels in Manchester this is quite a find if we can overnight there. Cost me a fortune last New Year to take my wife to a New Year's Eve concert at the Bridgewater Hall. All cheap rooms had long gone. But what a dismal place Manchester was. We walked a good few miles on New Year's day and saw hardly any Christmas decoration. One fun area in Piccadilly was walled off and you had to pay to see what was inside. Won't be going this year even in the MH.

Birmingham, on the other hand, the year before was full of life, big German market, it was great.


----------



## rebbyvid

Spoke to parking attendant today and he said there would be no problem parking or overnighting as long as you pay ticket for 2 days (£3 per 24 hours)as ticket expires at 5 am, there was a couple of Dutch flower lorrys at back of car park that had been there a couple days.If one of the days is a sunday thats only £1 for 24 hours.The car park is the Boddingtons Car park which is the old Boddington Brewery site and as Trev says is overlooked by Strangeways prison so handy for visiting but also facing the M.E.N Arena and only a ten minute walk into the Centre of Manchester.
Rob


----------



## olley

Hi rob thanks for the info, any idea what security is like? 24hours or just daytime. Having seen the place would you leave your motorhome their during the day and sleep in it overnight?

Olley


----------



## rebbyvid

There's security in the day ,not sure about overnight but there is an office on way in but pay is by machine.Seems fairly quite and attendant seems friendly enough.The also do contract parking so cars are left overnight.If worried there is a number posted on site which i will get and post later.Area's a regenerated area where they have made old warehouses into luxury flats. 
Rob


----------



## olley

Thanks Rob much appreciated.

Olley


----------



## rebbyvid

Car park is run by Events Parking and Tel 08452930818
Rob


----------



## 117130

Hi Trev/Rob,

Thanks for finding this and providing great info. We will give it a go at the end of October when we are meeting up with friends for a night out in Manchester.

Simon.


----------



## teemyob

*Info*



rebbyvid said:


> Spoke to parking attendant today and he said there would be no problem parking or overnighting as long as you pay ticket for 2 days (£3 per 24 hours)as ticket expires at 5 am, there was a couple of Dutch flower lorrys at back of car park that had been there a couple days.If one of the days is a sunday thats only £1 for 24 hours.The car park is the Boddingtons Car park which is the old Boddington Brewery site and as Trev says is overlooked by Strangeways prison so handy for visiting but also facing the M.E.N Arena and only a ten minute walk into the Centre of Manchester.
> Rob


Hello Rob,

Thanks for providing the info for us. I have not been past for a few days so not been able to update. It was one of those places I pass everyday for weeks then don't for weeks!.

Anyone who uses the Car Park, please could you udate the post.

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## olley

Hi rob thanks for the phone number, been trying it all morning without success but they must have done a 1471 as they has just rung me back.

First the goodnews, guy is on duty during the day, mobile security patrols at night, yes we can sleep in vehicles but must not set up in any way. You need to phone in advance if possible so they can make sure you will be able to thread yourself between the 800 odd cars which also use the carpark, this applies mainly at weekends and to large motorhomes/RV's

Now the bad news, cars are £3 per day but motorhomes are not, £30 per 24 hour period is what he's just quoted me, that's right Thirty pounds! 
Its possible that small motorhomes might be treated differently as I told him what we had. 30' long 9tons so we won't be making an appearance.

While trying to get in touch I did some googling and came across this site: http://www.visitmanchester.com/document/coachparking.pdf

If you scroll down to the bottom it lists some longstay coach parks, one being Sheffield street which is right behind Piccadilly station, so I phoned them and got Manchester Parking, yes motorhomes are allowed as long as they fit in the Coach bays, 24hour security she thought, and the rate starts at £6 but she didn't know how long that was for, or how much overnight was, nor could she give me the number of the coach park.

So after some more googling (modern tech, hey  ) its owned by NCP, a visit to their web site reveals its a much more sensible £11 per day over 3.5tons, £3 per day under that, but no indication of security apart from no CCTV.

I would just like to thank Trev and Rob for their help with this, but I think we will stay at Blackshaw Moor CC site at less than £14per night and get the train from either Buxton or Macclesfield, Then I can have a look myself, no way is the wife going to stay in a deserted carpark at night without jumping at every little noise. :roll:

Olley

PS. Just got through to NCP, no security on any surface car parks, CCTV isn't fitted because they would be vandalised.


----------



## Zozzer

I would NOT park a motorhome in that area of Manchester unless it was on a totally secure compound with no public access. Until recently I worked within 1/2 mile of the Man City ground and there is a LOT of crime.
Even the locals of Gorton, Openshaw stay off the street at night as muggings are common. A shiny motorhome would be seen as a birthday xmas present at the same time.

You'd be safer parking it in Liverpool.


----------



## rebbyvid

Zozzer said:


> I would NOT park a motorhome in that area of Manchester unless it was on a totally secure compound with no public access. Until recently I worked within 1/2 mile of the Man City ground and there is a LOT of crime.
> Even the locals of Gorton, Openshaw stay off the street at night as muggings are common. A shiny motorhome would be seen as a birthday xmas present at the same time.
> 
> You'd be safer parking it in Liverpool.


Hi Zozzer
I was born and raised in gorton and as you say i would'nt leave van in either of those area's but i have stayed at girlfriends and left van in street outside and in layby round the corner which is facing the car park and at side of M.E.N a few times without problems.Would certainly park there in day and i was quoted £3 so looks like R.V's are being charged same as lorries and as for the 800 cars when i called it was 3pm on saturday and the park was near empty.Would be a good parking spot for manchester show in january.
Rob


----------



## SEWise

teemyob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I often see requests on here for parking in the City Centre of Manchester, well I have some news.
> 
> At Strangeways, where Great Ducie Street crosses Trinity Way there is a new Secure Car Park Suitable for Motorhomes. Look at the map below if you were to turn the arrow around 180 degrees, that is the exact spot.
> 
> More good news is that the charges are very low for 24 hours. Advertised at £3 a day but not sure about the T&C's.
> 
> I have seen two Italian motorhomes overnight!
> 
> Map Here (Turn Arrow around 180 degrees)<<<
> 
> 1 Min to MEN and a short walk into City, big wheel within 5 mins.
> 
> If anyone needs any more info please ask.
> 
> Trev.


As the last comment on here was 2008 - I thought I would update for anyone who like us decides to use this car park. It is still there and still available but they have installed new barriers which restrict access. Our Motorhome is an Autotrail Navarjo which is about 6' 3" wide and we just scraped (literally) through the barriers and turn on the otherside. anyone wider or longer would not get through. It is now £10 to stay for 24 hours but all that aside, it is a great location. Really quiet at night and nice and flat.


----------



## teemyob

Anyone with a small motorhome, I may be able to provide overnight parking near the city (6 miles away). With easy access by Bus or Taxi.

We have EHU/Fresh Water/Grey and Black water drain.

Please contact me by PM if you need help?


----------



## eccorosa

Hi, looking for a spot to park tonight have just a small van size campervan.

Please reply with price as soon as possible. Thankyou.

Rosemarie


----------



## cabby

Great info, thanks. now where could we put this and others together to help all find it again.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## ocdj

Hi Trev,

I will be in Manchester 19-21st November, does this car park still exist? any idea what the charge is? lastly, do you know who runs it?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Chris


----------

